# Offering a volume discount??



## d70girl (Nov 1, 2006)

A customer of mine keeps asking me if I offer a volume discount.  Thing is, I am not that good at the business aspect of this to begin with, and I'm just starting out so I REALLY have NO idea what to offer.  

Any ideas?


----------



## KevinR (Nov 1, 2006)

What does volume mean(as in how many constitutes volume)? What kind of photos? Is this for the same shot, or is this just alot of different jobs for the same person?


----------



## d70girl (Nov 1, 2006)

She's about to place an order for prints of a portrait session with her daughter, and she has me thinking it's going to be a pretty big order. She's asked about a volume discount, and I'm trying to come up with something for her so she doesn't think I'm a total snob. :er: 

Here's a link to the gallery from her session, if it helps. She has 30 or so proofs to choose from... and I'm hoping that she and I define "big order" the same way.  

http://imagesbyalicia.net/longgallery/viewer.swf


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 1, 2006)

I guess it depends on how you structure your price.  Was there a significant up-front sitting fee?  Or do you plan to make the bulk of the revenue from print sales?

Where & how do you have your prints made?  If your supplier offers a 'volume discount'...then you can use that as a benchmark for your volume discount.  If your price for prints does not change...then tell her that...and don't give a discount.  On the other hand, a small discount may go along way with word of mouth advertising.


----------



## d70girl (Nov 1, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I guess it depends on how you structure your price. Was there a significant up-front sitting fee? Or do you plan to make the bulk of the revenue from print sales?
> 
> Where & how do you have your prints made? If your supplier offers a 'volume discount'...then you can use that as a benchmark for your volume discount. If your price for prints does not change...then tell her that...and don't give a discount. On the other hand, a small discount may go along way with word of mouth advertising.


 
My session fee is $35 right now.  I plan on raising it a bit in the spring, but I guess that for now I am making the bulk of my money off of print sales.

Not sure if the printing company I use offers a volume discount... I'll have to look into it.  It's never really come up yet.


----------



## Bev_K (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not a whole lot of help regarding pricing, but do have to say I like the application used to view those photos.  That looks really sharp.  Your photos are very nice, too!

Maybe you could offer a discount of a few dollars on multiple prints of the same photo?

Bev


----------



## KevinR (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, here's my opinion.
4x6- $3.00- over 25 of same image, I would drop to $1.50 per. 50% discount.
5x7- $10.00- 10 or more of same pose, 50% off.
8x10-$20.00- same as above
8 wallets(same pose)- $8.00- 30 or more. again 50% off.

Those are my prices and I don't think my print prices are really high, but I would give a good discount, and if you are familiar with print prices, you know I still would be making money. That is why I charge a higher sitting fee, I think the customers see themselves getting a deal on the prints.


----------



## jemmy (Nov 8, 2006)

I decided to offer 'bulk order' discounts for my portrait photography business the following way...
I have 4 set packages to choose from or the client can order any prints in any size and receive the following discounts...

 spend  $200-350....  10% discount
           $350-500...   15% discount
           $500 +.....    20% discount

My sitting fee is $75.00aus and this includes $25 print credit, so i rely on print sales to make my $$ really.  So far ( and my little bus is new too!) this seems to be working well.  

Hope this is helpful in some way x


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Nov 9, 2006)

tell her for every $100 ordered you'll knock 5% off the total as a vollume discount....

offering your services for 20% to 50% less, that has been suggested here just sends a message to your clients that there is no value in to your product or service.


----------



## jemmy (Nov 9, 2006)

*offering your services for 20% to 50% less, that has been suggested here just sends a message to your clients that there is no value in to your product or service.*

have to disagree here...  and isn't *$100 ordered you'll knock 5% off the total as a vollume discount....* almost the same as my % discounts anyway??? confused???  I think if clients are aware that you offer discounts for larger orders in the first place, they will be encouraged to spend more (if they have it!) x  just my thoughts x


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Nov 10, 2006)

jemmy said:
			
		

> *offering your services for 20% to 50% less, that has been suggested here just sends a message to your clients that there is no value in to your product or service.*
> 
> have to disagree here... and isn't *$100 ordered you'll knock 5% off the total as a vollume discount....* almost the same as my % discounts anyway??? confused??? I think if clients are aware that you offer discounts for larger orders in the first place, they will be encouraged to spend more (if they have it!) x just my thoughts x


 

ok. you are entitled to your opinion. I will do 1.3 million dollars this year in advertising sales, with the MOST discount ever being given of about 5%. I do not devalue my product, when clients ask for a deal, I inform them that I am giving them a deal and keeping their rates where they are and that next year they are probably going to be higher. 

it is all about setting the physchological value in the minds of your consumer. 

look at Apple computers, they never have sales, if they offer any kind of discount at all it is an educational one and it is nominal. Their market share numbers continue to grow. 

anyone who immediately reduces their price just because someone asked them to is just proving to their customer that they have overpriced their product or service from the get go......


----------



## KevinR (Nov 10, 2006)

> anyone who immediately reduces their price just because someone asked them to is just proving to their customer that they have overpriced their product or service from the get go......


Historically, I feel that they(Professional Photographers) have always been overpricing their prints. In the world of the internet that we now live in, it becomes very easy for people to go to some of the better printers on the web and find out what it really costs to have prints made. They can also go to some of the different photo forums and find that alot of pros have their prints done at the local Costco. I would not, in my case, lower a sitting fee just because thay asked, because any pp has been factored in to the sitting fee price and that for me is my profit, not really in prints.

I guess my point is that the average person can't just find out how much an Apple computer costs to make. Sure, we can guess, but in terms of prints, it seems to be easier to be honest up front.

FWIW :blushing:


----------



## uberben (Nov 10, 2006)

That is a really good point.  When a client asks me why they cost so much more then costco, walmart, online discount places.....I explain that i'm using one of the best photo labs in the country who only employes highly trained individuals.  I sorta get to the point of quality and sell them on the idea of wanting the best, not Walmart photos.....Its really about perceived value and as mentioned a few posts up, you can't back down when asked. I would gladly pass on 15 hardballing, pain in the butt, discount wanting people in exchange for 1 client who understands quality prints to compliment quality work.  For people who really insist on not paying my print prices...I do offer a High Res Data DVD option...For weddings its around 600.  I also offer packages that give them discounts sorta.


----------

